# Good Deed



## LolaMyLove (Jun 25, 2013)

So let me start off by saying I love all animals for the most part. With that being said, crows are not one of them. Tonight I had 5 crows causing a loud ruckus in my back yard. Screaming and flying back and forth for over an hour. Every time we walked out side they swooped us. Did I mention I hate crows.

So I sat on the hammock and started to load my Air Soft to take back my yard. Animal lovers don't judge, its not powerful enough to hurt them, just **** them off a bit. Before I had a chance to finish all the birds flew over head and 4 started attacking 1 of them in mid air. There was a loud screeching sound and a crash down through the trees. Then out of no where, my cat pounced on something floundering on the ground. I jump up and yelled and she pounced a second time. I then realized it was a crow. In fear that the crow would hurt my not so smart cat, I grabbed her and threw her inside. Then went back and found a very injured crow looking pitiful on the ground. What to do... I hate crows.

The 4 other crows were still screaming and swooping like mad, I think they were hunting the downed bird. My daughter grabbed a box and yelled take it to the hospital... Ugg, its a crow! So I grabbed a towel and picked it up, it was strangely clam, didn't struggle at all. When I put it in the box I realized its wing looks broken and possible a leg. Well now I felt bad for it. I called the local wild animal hospital, they take in injured local wildlife, but they were closed. I was afraid to leave it outside with the other birds and/or cat so for tonight its in a box in my shower (to keep the cat away) and in the morning I will drop it off at the hospital. 


I just checked on it, instead of laying on its side looking like death, its propped up on the food dish eating. With my luck its wing is not broken and it will decide to fly tonight and get loose in my house. I still hate crows...


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor thing, but that's nature. Just think of it as good karma. I love ravens but typically dislike crows.


----------



## jjsull33 (Jun 25, 2013)

They are pretty smart, he probably knew you weren't going to hurt it but help it instead. You may hate crows but I hope he gets better lol.


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Jun 25, 2013)

Crows are pretty smart. I always wanted one as a pet. May not have the prettiest song ever but they're interesting to watch. I wonder why they were hunting this poor thing? Hope it gets better


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2013)

Birds usually act like that when they have a fledged baby on the ground. And having your cat around probably exacerbated their anxiety. It wouldn't surprise me if your "shower" bird were their baby.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 26, 2013)

I doubt it, it's I big bird, does not look like a Juvenal.


It's sitting just like last night. Perched up and seems content. The other crows are squealing outside and woke me up. I don't understand why they attacked their own. But we will take him in today to get fixed up. When they recoup the animal and its ready to be released they bring it back to where it was found so I may see this guy again in the future. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2013)

That is this year's baby. It hatched mid-April and its still perfecting its flying technique. Either Yvonne is right and that is their baby, or it has fledged and while making its way through the world it has stumbled into the territory of some other crows, and they are trying to drive it away.

Most birds reach full adult size and feather by the time they are 2.5 to 3 months old. The dead give away here is the corners of this birds mouth. The adult beak still hasn't fully formed.

Crows are omnivores. It would do better with some dog or cat kibble. I'd soak it first and give him the mushy pieces. ...or you could go find some fresh road kill and toss it in your shower.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow I wouldn't have guessed. It is very docile, lets my husband pet it. I will give it some most dog food an see, I have a dead mole in the yard but I'm not that brave... It's going to get fixed up today as long as the animal hospital takes him in. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## haidao88 (Jun 26, 2013)

One day this good deed will be rewarded, loving one animal to me means some day my animals will be loved and cared for if anything were to accidentally happen... Karma is a double sided blade :happy:


My tortoise Peach hates apples
Mario loves Peaches 
0.0.2 redfoot


----------



## jojomo (Jun 26, 2013)

heartwarming story....kinda  I think he's sort of adorable tho their swak can be rather irritating.


----------



## Tom (Jun 26, 2013)

I was joking about the dead animal!!! 

Hopefully the wildlife people will fix him right up.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 26, 2013)

I know and I'm not touching the mole anyways!  Did give it some moist cat food for now. 


Sent from my iPhone using TortoiseForum mobile app


----------



## mike taylor (Jun 26, 2013)

Come on he's hungry and you have a mole just wasting away. LOL 

Sent from my C771 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 26, 2013)

Stuck in the office, haven't gotten to the animal hospital yet and now there is officially a crow loose in my bathroom! I guess its feeling better.


----------



## thatrebecca (Jun 26, 2013)

I hate crows too and this post just made me like them. Darnit. He's cute.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2013)

My step son sent me a picture of two crows he had seen at lunch today. He followed the picture with the statement, â€œwhile eating lunch I witnessed attempted murder!" Funny kid, right? Has to be 3 or more for a murder. LOL.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 26, 2013)

Not too many people know that a group of crows is called a murder. Your step son gets 20 points for that one.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2013)

He works in a bank, and at first I was concerned. Then I put it together with the picture. He's a sharp kid.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 26, 2013)

Its so cool you did this! I think a crow is one of those birds you almost need to know one before you like them. My neighbor loved taking in wild animal babies if he ran into them after finding the parent dead while at one of his work sites. (he owns a construction company) One of which happened to be a crow. He fed that thing moist dog food and it was so darn tame. What a lot of people don't realize is they can actually copy A LOT of sounds as well as words. It had quite a vocabulary and ended up trying to copy the birds around it instead of that irritating crowing sound.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2013)

In high school I had one for about two weeks. I fed it soaked dog food. After a day or two, I just put dry dog food in and it would put one or two pieces in its water dish for them to soak to his liking. They are most smart.


They are, however, covered by the international migrating bird act so harassing or harming or taking one in is considered a no-no.


----------



## Vickie (Jun 26, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> In high school I had one for about two weeks. I fed it soaked dog food. After a day or two, I just put dry dog food in and it would put one or two pieces in its water dish for them to soak to his liking. They are most smart.
> 
> 
> They are, however, covered by the international migrating bird act so harassing or harming or taking one in is considered a no-no.





Yep it is. The only reason he took this one is he knew it was going to die without its mother. However, the interesting part is after he saved the bird it would just hanged out on his clothing line and had no desire to leave. It wasn't the fact it was tied up......he never tied it up even from the start. I guess the crow figured he had it made right where he was. Got fed a couple times a day and got attention so he was happy as a clam. LOL


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2013)

In the old days, (70's), it was well known that if you got a crow of 8 weeks or less and raised it up, as an adult, they would snub their own kind, preferring instead to hang with their featherless family.


----------



## Pokeymeg (Jun 26, 2013)

I've heard that crows are so smart that they will not return to a place where one of their flock was killed (like, shot by someone, etc). Maybe it's the same for where one is hurt...? Maybe after your good deed you will be crow free!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 26, 2013)

Flocks will fly around fields where they've been shot at. They also judge the highest the shot from shot guns can go and will fly just out of range.


----------



## LolaMyLove (Jun 26, 2013)

It's resting now at the animal hospital. Funny, it was so mellow the whole time. Never tried to get away from me and was OK with being handled. It was able to jump out of its box and that's how it got loose in the shower, but it couldn't get any farther then that. Never made a sound the entire night or today. Wish I could say that for the remaining 4 birds out side. I was out picking zucchini for dinner and one swooped me again! At 8 o'oclock every night they all disappear. May have something to do with the large barn owl that comes out to feed. At least their scared of something! 
I have to say, after all of this, it was cute. Some crows aren't that bad after all.


----------

